# Unable to find the section to upload my own WordPress theme



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello to you, 

I recently installed WordPress 5.8 on my hosting package and I'm trying to find the section in the dashboard where I can upload my own theme but can't find it. I know it used to be under Appearance and Themes but there is nothing that says upload new theme. Any idea? All the best


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Appearance>Themes is the correct place. Choose Add New which should be next to the word "Themes" and has the number already installed. You know you have to be in the WP Admin area?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Corday said:


> Appearance>Themes is the correct place. Choose Add New which should be next to the word "Themes" and has the number already installed. You know you have to be in the WP Admin area?


Hi Corday, 

Thanks for your reply.

There is no "Add New". This is the problem. Even my webhosting company is trying to figure it out- I had a chat with them yesterday. 

Of course I know I've to be in the Admin area


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Next guess, and many times that's all we're doing is what might be called an informed guess, is the version of WP. I believe 5.9 is the latest, but your web-Host should consider whether this is affecting the problem since the older versions had the option.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Corday said:


> Next guess, and many times that's all we're doing is what might be called an informed guess, is the version of WP. I believe 5.9 is the latest, but your web-Host should consider whether this is affecting the problem since the older versions had the option.


The latest version of WP is not available for installation yet.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just check to make sure the installed version has the problem and another doesn't. You host should be aware of this.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Corday said:


> Just check to make sure the installed version has the problem and another doesn't. You host should be aware of this.


He wrote yesterday that he will do some research and revert back to me, but he also asked me to contact WP.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try switching WP Editor from text mode to visual mode.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok, the webhosting company was able to identify the cause as follows:

_"Ah okay here is the issue, this WordPress was installed in MultiUser mode (which we actually don't support very much) to install a new theme you would need to log into the master WordPress for this site."_

The problem now is that I get this message when I try to install the new theme:

Unpacking the package…
Installing the theme…
The package could not be installed. The theme is missing the style.css stylesheet.
Theme installation failed.

I tried to remove the css files of the theme I created from the css folder and I put them instead inside the main folder of the page but that didn't help unfortunately. Now sure what is going on now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For Info only: https://www.w3.org/TR/CSS/#css 
Let's wait for one of our HTML experts to help.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Corday said:


> For Info only: https://www.w3.org/TR/CSS/#css
> Let's wait for one of our HTML experts to help.


Hi,

The host support wrote: 

_"Once you've corrected that stylesheet naming, you should be able to upload it through the dashboard as well now. "_

Nevertheless, the website is only showing a few lines of code. I followed this tutorial but with no success Converting HTML Sites to WordPress Sites | Elegant Themes Blog


----------



## Emberok (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey! It was hard for me as well. It is in the field Appearance>Themes and then clicks to Add New. It is not so hard, but I am not usually the one that handles it is not my job. I am not good in this domain, and I don't work with WordPress. I usually ask for the help of someone rather than doing it by myself, as with my company's website. I collaborated with Flooring, and they made my website look excellent and comfortable to use. Thank them that they did all the work in WordPress, and now my company is successful.


----------



## edwardkring (12 mo ago)

You can follow these steps! maybe this can help you.

Log in to the WordPress Administration Screens.
Select the Appearance screen, then Themes.
Select *Add New*.
Either use the *Search* or *Filter options* to locate a Theme you would like to use.
Click on the *Preview* link to preview the Theme or the *Install* link to upload the Theme to your site,
Or use the *Upload Theme* button at the top of page to upload a zipped copy of a Theme that you have previously downloaded to your machine.

Hope my answer will help you to solve your problem.
Thank you!


----------

